# Ehe-Aus bei Laura Wontorra



## venturis (16 Nov. 2022)

Werden sich sicher einige freuen.


----------



## Okapitv (16 Nov. 2022)

Ach tut mir auch leid sowas.


----------



## Glamour Girl (16 Nov. 2022)

Cool, jemand hat schon mal ein Lied über meine Meinung zum Thema gesungen


----------



## Crippler (16 Nov. 2022)

Glamour Girl schrieb:


> Cool, jemand hat schon mal ein Lied über meine Meinung zum Thema gesungen


Geht mir mit solchen Aussagen genauso!!!


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2022)

China? Reissack?


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Nov. 2022)

Joa... Passiert "normalen" Menschen auch. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Death Row (16 Nov. 2022)

Das lässt natürlich nur noch eine Option für Laura offen, um einen Neubeginn zu starten und ihre Ehe hinter sich zu lassen:


.......Playboy 🥴


----------



## kevin0005 (16 Nov. 2022)

Die andere Laura (Papendick) ist die nächste..oder zumindest auch irgendwann fällig! Ist ja gruselig was die uns da vorspielt mit ihrem reality star..


----------



## weeke2004 (16 Nov. 2022)

Laura ist so heiss sie wird nicht lange alleine bleiben


----------



## kevin0005 (16 Nov. 2022)

Die muss sich jetzt anpreisen..der Sportpresseball war erst der Anfang!


----------



## Dennis_0205 (16 Nov. 2022)

Sie hatte im Juli laut einigen Berichten was mit Steffen Henssler angeblich.. viele schreiben das auch und kurz danach soll sie sich getrennt haben


----------



## kevin0005 (16 Nov. 2022)

Also doch..


----------



## Dennis_0205 (16 Nov. 2022)

Das wäre echt krass finde ich 😅


----------



## kevin0005 (16 Nov. 2022)

So doof kann die nicht sein.. Wo steht denn das mit dem Henssler? Habs nicht gefunden.


----------



## Neechen (16 Nov. 2022)

Glamour Girl schrieb:


> Cool, jemand hat schon mal ein Lied über meine Meinung zum Thema gesungen


Ey, geklaut


----------



## Glamour Girl (16 Nov. 2022)

Neechen schrieb:


> Ey, geklaut


Geklaut? Wer, was, und von wem? 🤨


----------



## kevin0005 (16 Nov. 2022)

Ist das mit dem Henssler von reddit oder was?


----------



## ferdibier58 (16 Nov. 2022)

kevin0005 schrieb:


> Die muss sich jetzt anpreisen..der Sportpresseball war erst der Anfang!


... da wo Laura in
dem bemerkenswerten Kleid 
auch ihre Bälle präsentiert hat?! 😅


----------



## HdPI (19 Nov. 2022)

Sie wäre auch was für ne Backshow. Mit viel Teig und so. Als next Step. Bitte umsetzen.


----------



## dante_23 (20 Nov. 2022)

vll zeigt sie sich nun zeigefreudiger, grad im hinblick auf ihre großen dinger 🥰


----------

